# Mid-atlantic Meeting June 10th



## ggazonas

Anyone up for a meeting at my place on June 10th- the day after the Hamburg show?


----------



## cbreon

count me in...


----------



## Julio

i wanna go, just gotta make sure nothing is scheduled.


----------



## ggazonas

Julio said:


> i wanna go, just gotta make sure nothing is scheduled.


you should try and make it, I got a few of those euro racks built.


----------



## Julio

I saw, looking pretty sweet!!


----------



## yomamafat

Awesome. Looking forward to it!


----------



## carola1155

I'm gonna be in Baltimore on the 9th to see the Phillies vs Orioles so I wont be able to make Hamburg... soooo this works perfectly for me. Putting it in my schedule now.


----------



## mydumname

Im in...........


----------



## oddlot

Count us in


Lou


----------



## pa.walt

wonder how that will bode with the frog vendoring at hamburg with your meet the next day. don't think jeremy feels like hamburg and the next day being at your place george. BUT i could wrong.


----------



## radiata

June 10th works for me!


----------



## ggazonas

pa.walt said:


> wonder how that will bode with the frog vendoring at hamburg with your meet the next day. don't think jeremy feels like hamburg and the next day being at your place george. BUT i could wrong.


Thanks for your opinion but I spoke to Jeremy before posting this and he actually doesn't mind...but I'm doing this so Jason from Protean terrariums can be at my meeting.....that being sad if anyone is looking to get terrariums Jason can bring them to my house for pickup.


----------



## GBIII

Miracles never cease..... This date looks open for me. Lightly pencil me in for this one.

George


----------



## jeffr

I think I'm making this one


----------



## mantisdragon91

I should be able to attend as well.


----------



## GBIII

mantisdragon91 said:


> I should be able to attend as well.


That's an awful long drive for you isn't it?


----------



## JeremyHuff

GBIII said:


> Miracles never cease..... This date looks open for me. Lightly pencil me in for this one.
> 
> George


Wow! Now I have to come.


----------



## GBIII

JeremyHuff said:


> Wow! Now I have to come.


I said lightly and in pencil....lol.


----------



## Armson

I think I can plan my annual Firework cheesesteak run around this meeting. 
How far are you from the airport? 


-B


----------



## ggazonas

Armson said:


> I think I can plan my annual Firework cheesesteak run around this meeting.
> How far are you from the airport?
> 
> 
> -B


the airport is about 45 minutes south of me.


----------



## mydumname

As of now I am looking for the following:

Adult Female Cainarachi Valley imitator
Adult Female Citronella
Adult Male Campana Auratus or 2

Green Legged Lamasi - Adults, pairs, or young


PM or email me at [email protected] if you have any of these available.


----------



## mydumname

Also:

Adult Male Alanis

Adult Female Theloderma Asperum


----------



## flapjax3000

How far is the meeting from DC? I just moved up here and I am not too familiar with the distances yet.


----------



## flapjax3000

How far is the meeting from DC? I just moved up here and I am not too familiar with the distances yet.


----------



## carola1155

I'd say it's probably a little under 3 hours depending on traffic.


----------



## mydumname

Updated looking for list:

Adult Female Cainarachi Valley imitator
Adult Female Citronella
Adult Male Campana Auratus or 2

Green Legged Lamasi - Adults, pairs, or young


Adult Calling Male Veradero - will buy or looking to trade one of my probable females...see ad here:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/trading-post/82889-veradero-probable-females.html#post732894


----------



## mydumname

Here is what I have to sell / trade:

The veraderos noted above. 

I also have 2 rio saladillos that are about 5-6 months in age.

3 santa isabels that are a little over 4 months now.

4 SI's that are a little younger - 2 months or so.



The anthonyi I am willing to trade for any other anthonyi or open to most frogs if I don't have them already. PM or email at [email protected] if interested.


----------



## glass frog

i will try to come and as always will bring some mini orchids.


----------



## oddlot

I have for sale or trade;a trio of adult smooth side toads

I am looking for a basti female,el dorado females,cristo females,or other pumilio or thumb pairs.I have some extra cristo or el dorado males I can trade also.

I will update the sale and want list as we get closer to the meet.

Lou


----------



## ems1016

George:

If you're willing to tolerate a newbie, I'll try to make it. Ed


----------



## DendroJoe

Cannot make this Meeting. Have a boating Race in Boston on the 9th & 10th. Still like the House down the road from you.. hopefully next meeting.


----------



## mantisdragon91

DendroJoe said:


> Cannot make this Meeting. Have a boating Race in Boston on the 9th & 10th. *Still like the House down the road from you*.. hopefully next meeting.


Speaking as the inhabitant of the house down the road I will be able to attend. Here is what I currently have available if anyone is interested:

Giant day geckos(2 sub adults and 1 smaller), Standing's day geckos( 1 sub adult) Almirante Pumilio( .0.0.3 almost full grown), Orange Sirensis, Theloderma Adsperum and possibly a few Tarapotos.

Also have a 55 gallon tank to give away( George was supposed to take possesion but never did)


----------



## yomamafat

Sorry to hear your not coming out for the meet (DendroJoe) - I haven't seen you in a very long time. I won't have anything available this time, but I'm looking for some springtails. My production has been hit by a unexpected number of froglets. I look forward to another great meet. I hope I have enough time so that I don't appear to just do a typical hit and run.

See everyone soon!


----------



## Tricolor

I could have yellow terribilis, patricias, alanis, maybe bi color and am looking for f-veradero. thanks John


----------



## jckee1

I'm looking forward to it. 
I should have some juvenile Iquitos vents and Vanzoliniis for sale or trade and a few rooted cuttings of Cissus amazonica, Colombian sp. (Cissus?), and Begonia schultzii. 

Jim


----------



## ggazonas

For those coming to the meeting.

My address is 232 wyncote road, jenkintown, pa 19046


----------



## johnachilli

I unfortunately won't be able to attend as we will be in the middle of moving. However if anyone is coming from the NJ/NYC area and might be able to transport some frogs shot me a pm.

Have fun everyone!

George hopefully I can come by and see your new setup soon.


----------



## JeremyHuff

If anyone needs feeders or frogs, let me know. Everything should be on my site, TheNotoriousTinctorius.com


----------



## Buddysfrogs

I would come but we are vending hamburg the day before and will be exhausted like always. I'm sorry to miss this one. 

2.2 bassleri 2.3 E.A Santa Isabella 1.1 tinctorious Patricia 0.1 Green Sipplewini 0.0.3 Leucs


----------



## mydumname

Here is an update of what I can bring:

Group of 4 Santa Isabel's around 2-3 months - $60 for all









Group of 3 SI's around 3-4 months - $50 for all










Two azureus about 7-8 months - $70 for both (possible pair but can not guarantee)








Possible male - smaller with bigger toe pads








Possible female - bigger and smaller toe pads










I also have these 2 leopard gecko hatchlings that hatched this week for $25 each. They are the result of my male raptor and female co-dom snow tremper het raptor from JMG.




















I could add some more SI's as I do have some younger ones if you want a bigger group. Just ask. Either PM or email me at [email protected]

Trades welcome


----------



## Armson

George, 

Is their anything that us noobs can bring to offset our awkwardness? 

Beer, Women, munchies?


I will be coming from the DC so if anyone wants me to transport anything let me know. 


-B


----------



## ggazonas

If you would like to bring beer, or some food please let me know what you'd like to bring so we don't end up with too much of the same things.

I will be supplying some food and beer as well, but more is welcomed, just let me know.

Thanks


----------



## mydumname

I can't seem to find a start time for the meet. Can anyone direct me to that?


----------



## JeremyHuff

7am...lol I think noon


----------



## Armson

Noon works for me. 

7am ... not so much 



-B


----------



## Judy S

Armson said:


> George,
> 
> Is their anything that us noobs can bring to offset our awkwardness?
> 
> Beer, Women, munchies?
> 
> 
> I will be coming from the DC so if anyone wants me to transport anything let me know.
> 
> 
> -B


There are probably some of us that would definitely prefer some men along with the beer, etc. Although I may be long in tooth, I'd much rather prefer my suggestion...


----------



## mordoria

I would love to attend this. 
If I can make it, I will have 0.0.15 "super Blue" auratus to sell or trade. Id love to get some P.Terrb Mints, or thumbs. 
I also need some tincs to mate up. Let me know if youre interested.


----------



## carola1155

Does anyone have any of the lower density tree fern panels? I like using that stuff to feed out springtails but I can only seem to find the higher density stuff (I received the stuff im using now with some mounted cuttings a while back). I only need small pieces so if you have scrap or anything thats cool by me.


Also... Assuming my shipment comes in I should have some extra freeze dried cyclop-eeze available for anyone interested. I could fix up a couple film can sized portions for anyone interested in trying it. Would love to just swap for other random small stuff you may have (including the above mentioned tree fern pieces).

PM me about either.


----------



## Armson

Just curious... But what is cyclop-eeze used for in this hobby? 




-B


----------



## carola1155

Armson said:


> Just curious... But what is cyclop-eeze used for in this hobby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -B


Tadpole food


----------



## mydumname

I have a lot of anthonyi santa isabels and rio saladillos coming out of the water. Would anyone like to trade some young froglets for some other young froglets of any other types of anthonyi/tricolor? Could most likely trade egg clutches as well or other types of frogs if you don't have any anthonyi.


----------



## oddlot

I still need some el dorado,and cristobal females,I can trade males for them if you need some.

I also have a trio of bufo guttatus (smooth sided toads) for sale or trade.They are adults that are eating like pigs,They are huge!

I have some azureus froglets and a leuc froglet all between 3 and 5 months old for sale or trade.

1 4-5 month old f1 phelsuma grandis (giant day gecko) fs or ft

I have several different morphs of giant leopard gecko breeder pairs that have been breeding and in egg for sale or trade.I can get weights,lengths,and morphs on them if you would like.

I have a couple of other odds and ends that I may bring.Pm me if anything interests you.

I could use a master spring culture or two

Lou


----------



## Armson

Does anybody have a female Basti available? 

If not I have single Male Basti if anyone is looking. 




-B


----------



## oddlot

I also have a 70 gallon Oceanic lizard lounge for sale or trade.It is 36''wide x25'' high x 18'' deep.I don't have a top for it.It is in good shape.It has 6 vents in the back and 2 on each side.It is a heavy tank.pm if interested.I will only bring it if I work out a deal with someone.

Lou


----------



## Tricolor

I may have a couple alanis, patricias, yellow terribilis, maybe a couple small bi colors (not sure I want to sell these) but I maybe talked out of keeping them$. Maybe a couple vanzos.


----------



## oddlot

I have a 2-3 year old pair of mantella laevigata for trade or sale

The leuc is spoken for

Lou


----------



## pa.walt

since i didn't go to hamburg will anyone have gold hydei and gold delicous apterus/melanogasters for sale.


----------



## cbreon

can't make this one George, some things came up, I really wanted to see your new setup too...raincheck please


----------



## JeremyHuff

pa.walt said:


> since i didn't go to hamburg will anyone have gold hydei and gold delicous apterus/melanogasters for sale.


Got you covered Walt. How many of each?


----------



## yomamafat

Sorry all....Wife wants to do something really crazy, like spend some time with me tomorrow. I've been traveling too much for work lately...

Like everyone, I was looking forward to the new frog room...

Lou - we can reschedule.


----------



## pa.walt

JeremyHuff said:


> Got you covered Walt. How many of each?


probably one of each. i have some but they are in the starting stage. see everyone sunday.....


----------



## GBIII

On my way with a few frogs... Hope to see some familiar faces and some new ones too.


----------



## jckee1

Had a great time today. Nice to see some 
familiar faces and meet a few new ones. 
Thanks George!

Jim


----------



## SMenigoz

George and all,
Hope the meet turned out well. I really wanted to see the progress with your frogroom, especially the large Protean tank. I had some business to attend to--increasing my collection by 6 tanks...like I have any more room to put 'em.
Anybody to post pictures?
Scott


----------



## mordoria

SMenigoz said:


> George and all,
> I had some business to attend to--increasing my collection by 6 tanks...like I have any more room to put 'em.
> Scott


Weren't you just worrying about if you ever had to sell the house? I love it.


----------



## ggazonas

SMenigoz said:


> George and all,
> Hope the meet turned out well. I really wanted to see the progress with your frogroom, especially the large Protean tank. I had some business to attend to--increasing my collection by 6 tanks...like I have any more room to put 'em.
> Anybody to post pictures?
> Scott


Sorry to hear that you couldn't make it, maybe next year....There was someone taking pics so they should be up soon.


----------



## carola1155

Thanks again George for being such a great host. The lady and I enjoyed ourselves... and don't worry she didn't steal a cat.

It was also nice meeting some new people and catching up with the few of you that I already knew. I hope everyone enjoys all the stuff they bought/sold/traded, I know I am already.


----------



## Tricolor

I second that. thanks George. really liked the frontosa's
John


----------



## oddlot

Thanks Again George.As usual great meet and that large protean tank with that huge cork tube tree is awesome!Kim enjoyed herself and loved seeing the SI tad transport(that never gets old).I scored some cool frogs and had a great time!
Good to see everyone.
Thanks for hosting!

Lou


----------



## pa.walt

as usual for me after i left i said to myself should of bought some frogs. 
at least got the flys i wanted.
thanks george.


----------



## ggazonas

Thanks for everyone that came to the meeting. We'll do this again next year probably around the same time.


----------



## Woodsman

Thank you George and Sarah for hosting a great event for frog nerds (including me). It was great to see so many dedicated froggers at your house and to (finally) get to see your extensive collection (I'm even warming a bit to the tricolors!) The dream of getting some front-opening tanks continues!

Thanks again, Richard.


----------



## glass frog

Had a blast and got some great frogs.thank you all that had a part.


----------



## ems1016

Well, on Sunday, June 10, 2012, I had the pleasure of joining other froggers to view George Gonzales’ state-of-the-art Euro-(aluminum) rack Frog Room. It was their Mid-Atlantic meet held the day after the Hamburg show and what a great time it was! George really has an eye for putting the right combination of rock, wood, and vegetation in the vivs. And the aluminum racks were lightweight and outstanding to look at. A well conceived Frog Room from the non-slip floors to the well placed racks! I drove 5 hours just to see this Frog Room and it was well worth the trip.

A nice set of tables held plants, frogs, tadpoles and other supplies for sale by members at very reasonable prices. 

George and his wife were very hospitable to everyone in their newly acquired home of six months! And he’s a Jersey Devils fan---what more can you ask (go Devils!). Thank you both for welcoming me into your beautiful home. It was a pleasure meeting you both!

To my fellow newbies---do yourself a favor and don't miss the opportunity to go to a "local" meet---even if its five hours away. Great way to meet your fellow froggers and really learn the hobby.

Didn’t want to hog Dendroboard storage capacity, so more pics are available here of the meet: 

Gonzales Frog Room pictures by emsinker - Photobucket

Ed Sinker


----------



## ems1016

George: Sorry for spelling your last night incorrectly (maybe one of the mods could please correct it). Ed


----------



## ggazonas

ems1016 said:


> George: Sorry for spelling your last night incorrectly (maybe one of the mods could please correct it). Ed


No probelm...I'm kindof use to it.....Thanks for the compliments...we enjoyed everyone who came to the meeting.

Oh and Go devils!!!


----------



## JeremyHuff

Thanks George! Had a great time as usual. Maybe this time next year I'll be ready to host one.


----------



## GBIII

Thanks again George. Glad I could once again bless everyone with my presence...j/k.

I had a great time. It was nice to meet some new people and see some of the regulars. 

BTW Jeremy, The azureus pair were courting again this morning when I left for work.lol.

George


----------



## Julio

too bad i could not make it, hopefully next year.


----------



## ggazonas

Julio said:


> too bad i could not make it, hopefully next year.


If you ever come down to philly let me know...I live right outside the city.


----------



## Julio

will do, thanks.


----------



## carola1155

Out of curiosity... who was it that had the male Cristobal at the meet? I remember seeing one but I forget who it belonged to. I may be in the market for one...


----------



## jckee1

I think Lou who goes by Oddlot had some Pumilios there.

Jim


----------



## JeremyHuff

Yes it was Lou. I think he has 2-3 males available. Also he lives in South Jersey.


----------



## carola1155

yea I wasnt sure if it was Lou or John cause I think they had stuff right next to each other... but I got in touch with Lou. Thanks guys


----------

